# Women's Poudre Race! This FRIDAY 6/21



## streetdoctor

my wife and I will be up saturday. She'll most likely want to take laps on FP, maybe a bridges run if she's up for it. I'm sure she'd love to meet some other beginner women boaters


----------



## ednaout

Sweet! Natalie and Leif are going to bring the "Do it Now," sit on top that Fluid makes, so maybe she would want to hop in that if she isn't interested in being in a closed boat. We'll get a better plan for Saturday when we see who shows up on Friday, so check this thread again on friday eve.
Glad you and your wife are coming up! The poudre is awesome!!!

Beth


----------



## gnat

You guys are also welcome to come join the BBQ at my house on Friday and camp in the yard with the other ladies.


----------



## streetdoctor

ednaout said:


> Sweet! Natalie and Leif are going to bring the "Do it Now," sit on top that Fluid makes, so maybe she would want to hop in that if she isn't interested in being in a closed boat. We'll get a better plan for Saturday when we see who shows up on Friday, so check this thread again on friday eve.
> Glad you and your wife are coming up! The poudre is awesome!!!
> 
> Beth


Thanks! She has all her own gear just no roll yet. I'm working til midnight friday but hopefully we'll run into you guys saturday! I'll check here when I get off friday night.


----------



## gnat

Just curious,
Can anyone make it besides me and Tina Friday night? I know that she's got me beat, I was just wondering who else I have to worry about.


----------



## ednaout

Ummm, you have to worry about ME, duh. Pssshhhhhaa......


----------



## gnat

Now I'm shaking in my bones!:shock:

Just ran the middle and lower narrows yesterday. Juicy at 3.7. I think we'll hold the race from cardiac down through pineview. I've got a pretty sweet prize for last place. Beth, maybe you'll win it...


----------



## ednaout

Ohhh, well then excuse me little miss, "I went to the WWGP... ....I'm the key note speaker for some big deal....I'm a PRO-sponsered-kayaker...my husband has the best mullet this side of the divide...." Man, you are going to be so sorry when I show up with my corisca S and and kill it....Muahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## leif

Oh hey, you ladies are trying trash talking! Great attempts so far. I wish I could race, but instead I think I'll just take photos. Would it mess with anyone's lines if I shoot the start, then paddle past all the racers to set up to shoot the finish?


----------



## bobbuilds

I like seeing the ladies race. It is like a monkey on rollerskates, it means nothing to them but it it is so adorable for us!

The Dictator - Monkey on Roller-skates - YouTube

good luck ladies!


----------



## leif

Oh Bob, they are going to kick your ass for that one! Are you coming to the race, or the bbq or fun paddle the next day?


----------



## ednaout

I think we should let bobbuilds race. It'll be adorable watching him try to keep up.


----------



## WW Lush

I try not to trash talk anymore…gets me into trouble…

Natalie- I remember your head to head with Kyle down the narrows a few years ago. I keep thinking about beating you as one in a million chance… So in the words of Lloyd…. 

Dumb and Dumber 'There's a Chance' - YouTube

Maybe Beth and I (and hopefully some other women…) will make it an 8 ball race to beat you! Good luck getting off the starting block… 

On a side note…I am intrigued with being compared to monkey’s…hmmmm… I kinda wanna race and kick Bob’s (and actually Leif’s too) a** (sorry, I don’t like to say bad words online) more than Natalie’s right now.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Bob and I will be there, he wants to race the girls! He likes getting his butt kicked by ladies  and by monkeys on rollerskates too...


----------



## ednaout

Heading up to the poot shortly! I hope everyone rallies and meets up! As far as I know there are 4 racers, maybe 5....maybe 6 if we allow bobbuids to swim across the finish line.


----------



## H2Obug

Sounds like a fun time - what a great idea! I really wanted a chance to beat Bob, but I'll be on Clear Creek, celebrating the solstice. Have fun, gals!!
Cindy


----------



## jenloisphil

*See yall there*

I'm coming up with my boyfriend tomorrow morning, any recommendations on Saturday night camping?


----------



## dionbundy

I'm going to make it up...and I think Claire Carren may as well. You'll have more than 4 girlies. You all sound like rad boaters...so...I'll save the trash talk. But, looking forward to meeting more chick boaters. And, I've never raced before...so, should be a blast!
One question...why bridges put-in? Doesn't everyone ALWAYS meet at Bridges Take-out? Regardless, I'll see you all at 6 at the BPI. (just doesn't roll off the tongue like BTO)


----------



## kclowe

My friend Ann and I will be making laps on FP on our SUP boards on Sat. Would love for peeps to join us and (get a laugh) possibly save our butts.  No, really, just looking to meet more chicas to boat with. I might be up for a run in my kayak if i dont get beat up too bad SUPing.

Kim


----------



## gnat

kclowe said:


> My friend Ann and I will be making laps on FP on our SUP boards on Sat. Would love for peeps to join us and (get a laugh) possibly save our butts.  No, really, just looking to meet more chicas to boat with. I might be up for a run in my kayak if i dont get beat up too bad SUPing.
> 
> Kim


Bummer! I think most ladies either did spencers Down or upper mish today! Hope you had a great day. More ladies will be up tomorrow probably on bridges.


----------



## gnat

WW Lush said:


> I try not to trash talk anymore&#133;gets me into trouble&#133;
> 
> Natalie- I remember your head to head with Kyle down the narrows a few years ago. I keep thinking about beating you as one in a million chance&#133; So in the words of Lloyd&#133;.
> 
> Dumb and Dumber 'There's a Chance' - YouTube
> 
> Maybe Beth and I (and hopefully some other women&#133 will make it an 8 ball race to beat you! Good luck getting off the starting block&#133;
> 
> On a side note&#133;I am intrigued with being compared to monkey&#146;s&#133;hmmmm&#133; I kinda wanna race and kick Bob&#146;s (and actually Leif&#146;s too) a** (sorry, I don&#146;t like to say bad words online) more than Natalie&#146;s right now.


Well Tina you did it! Congrats on beating me out for second, even if you did have a long boat.... Hope you enjoy your massage. I'm going to have to get training if I want to beat mariah next year.

Also, missed you two on spencers today, it would have been awesome.


----------



## gnat

Congrats to all the ladies! Unfortunately we forgot to take a group photo. For those of you who couldn't come out to cheerus on, here are the results.

9 ladies raced from cardiac through pine view in two heats. The best two from each heat advanced to finals which was a head to head sprint through pine view. 

Beth McVay clinched the wildcard spot in her Corsica and joined Tina, Mariah, Natalie and Dion in the finals. Marian smoked by everyone claiming ownership of the winners necklace. Tina just barely got ahead of me and won a consolation 30 minute massage. I came in third ( in my short boat might I add...). Beth cruised through for forth and Dion made an aggressive swimming finish for fifth. Although I might add that she beat Tina in a tight finish in semis. Claire and kate made strong finishes, but kate wasn't quite strong enough, and ended up as last place winner gaining herself a sweet last place full face WRSI prize. After seeing what kate got for last, Ashley and sara were probably thinking that they shouldn't of quit early. Total swims=3. Total smiles=9.

Overall I hope everyone wishes they showed up because it was awesome. Next year it is on and I want to see 20 ladies charging it up.

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## ednaout

This was an incredibly cool event! Im so happy to have been a part of it...already excited about this event for the years to come.
Thanks for all the safety support (Nick, brian, leif, spencer, scott, kyle((I hope I didnt leave any names out)), which was clutch for those of us that may or may not have crossed the finish line outside of our boats....speaking of swimming across the finish line...bobbuilds didnt race with us, but he came to support us and generously gave us,"roller-skating-monkies," his quality hand made nose plugs and handmade, petroleum-free paddle wax!! I belive he has both items for sale at confluence kayak s in Denver. Thank you BOB!! 
The event is also going to make an appearance in a Poudre River documentary that a woman named Sharron Due is producing. You can check out this community funded film at www.bereelpictures.com

More fun was had at la casa de natalie and leifs' post race! Props to them for opening their doors and yard for hanging out and camping.

Thanks to all!!!!

Beth


----------



## dionbundy

Great fun everyone! Thanks for making it happen! Thanks for saving me...cool dude on river right with the spot on throwing arm. I know a lot of pictures were taken...send me a link if you end up posting any.


----------



## mgk

Way to follow through, Tina and Natalie. Love it that you made that happen. I'm impressed with your organizational and motivational skills. Oh, and your paddling skills are ok too  Next year we'll get the word out earlier and I foresee at least 20 ladies!
Unfortunately now that my true identity will be revealed on mountain buzz with this post, I will have to withold the embarrassing question I was going to anonymously ask someday. Ah well. See you on the river.
-Maria


----------



## chrispy

yeah.... good job Kyle...looked like you've done that before... Nick too... Pretty cool saving two rafters swimming through between heats...on one rope! almost pulled you into the water. Way to hold on... and thanks leif for taking some good pics.... especially the pic of me on Spencer Heights the day after the race... epic shot. mabye i'm biased.


----------



## ednaout

Ohhh!!! How could I forget to thank you for your safety playboating, Chrispy???!!! Thank you!
Also, sweet shot at Elevator boof!!


----------

